# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Guide] Portal 2 Co-op via tunngle (Pics)

## Fuynuns93

Just thought I would make a guide on how to play Portal 2 with tunngle, since I haven't done any in a while. It's a program similar to Hamachi and Garena. Okay, Lets get started. There is also a list of console commands for the co-op maps at the end of the guide.

*What you'll need*
Portal 2
Tunngle

*Step One*
Register for Tunngle, download and install.
When you are installing it's going to ask to create a new network, allow it.

*Step Two*
Now before your able to play you're going to have to forward the port 11155
After that start up Tunngle, click on System then Options and finally Test
If it says The selected port is open and accepting connections then you're set


*Step Three*
Now in the Tunngle Network Search bar type Portal 2, press enter, and double-click a channel
You should see other people in the channel



*Step Four*
Before you start Portal 2 you need to right-click the shortcut, go to Properties and after whatever it says in target type "-console" and press OK, It should look like this


*Step Five*
Now you're ready to play Portal 2 
_Note* Whenever you want to play Co-op you must be on Tunngle and in a channel with the person you want to play Co-op with_
Start Portal 2 and you should have a console window now.


Now I'm going to tell you how to host and join.
_Note* The person joining should always join before the host, because the person joining can load for as long as they want. The host will disconnect after he loads if no joins while hes loading._

*Joining*
When you want to join a friend or person in Tunngle tell them to give you their Tunngle IP, It's at the bottom left


Once you have their Tunngle IP go into Portal 2 and in the console type connect <Tunngle IP> and press enter and wait for the host to do their part


Now you both should load and will be in the game


*Hosting*
When you're hosting you will need to give your partner your IP (Picture above on where to find it)
After he puts it in the console and presses enters you are going to need to type the map
In your console type what map you want to play, Example map mp_coop_start

Press enter and you both should load and will be in the game

_Note* After you finish the last level on the chapter it will take you guys to the hub, the host will have to choose the next chapters map via console and his partner might be disconnected, if that happens just connect to the host again asap_

*List of Co-op Maps*


```
CHAPTER 1
 map mp_coop_start
 map mp_coop_lobby_2
 map mp_coop_doors
 map mp_coop_race_2
 map mp_coop_laser_2
 map mp_coop_rat_maze
 map mp_coop_laser_crusher
 map mp_coop_teambts
 
CHAPTER 2
 map mp_coop_fling_3
 map mp_coop_infinifling_train
 map mp_coop_come_along
 map mp_coop_fling_1
 map mp_coop_catapult_1
 map mp_coop_multifling_1
 map mp_coop_fling_crushers
 map mp_coop_fan

CHAPTER 3
 map mp_coop_wall_intro
 map mp_coop_wall_2
 map mp_coop_catapult_wall_intro
 map mp_coop_wall_block
 map mp_coop_catapult_2
 map mp_coop_turret_walls
 map mp_coop_turret_ball
 map mp_coop_wall_5

CHAPTER 4
 map mp_coop_tbeam_redirect
 map mp_coop_tbeam_drill
 map mp_coop_tbeam_catch_grind_1
 map mp_coop_tbeam_laser_1
 map mp_coop_tbeam_polarity
 map mp_coop_tbeam_polarity2
 map mp_coop_tbeam_polarity3
 map mp_coop_tbeam_maze
 map mp_coop_tbeam_end
 
CHAPTER 5
 map mp_coop_paint_come_along
 map mp_coop_paint_redirect
 map mp_coop_paint_bridge
 map mp_coop_paint_walljumps
 map mp_coop_paint_speed_fling
 map mp_coop_paint_red_racer
 map mp_coop_paint_speed_catch
 map mp_coop_paint_longjump_intro
```

If you have a problem or question post it here, I will try to help and answer your questions.

----------


## terry99

I don't have the coop maps can you post a link with them?

how do i put them? just copy paste?


ty  :Smile:

----------


## Wetop

I'd rather just port forward 27015 and connect.

----------


## Fuynuns93

They are at the end of the post, You just copy whatever map you want to play into the console.

----------


## Fuynuns93

488 views, 2 replies... Hmm

----------


## Fuynuns93

Make that 841

----------


## Fuynuns93

That's a lot of views.

----------


## Fuynuns93

5.1k views in about a week. Do I get some sort of achievement
?

----------

